# HELP! R33 GTS-T Auto Transmission. Limp in mode?



## yy_rockie (May 1, 2011)

When I bought the car , I realized a problem while driving between 50-60km/hr. The gear was suddenly stuck (unable to shift to the next gear) and as I try to accelerate, it revs from 3-7 and I do need to stop the car and restart the engine before it's back to normal. It happens once a month but recently, it happens 2-3 times a day. The transmission oil was recently changed. 

Is this considered as my car entering Limp- in mode?? Does anyone experience the same problem and has a solution?


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

no that is not limp mode... limp mode means it wont rev up high thus you limp home... it puts the engine into a mode that prevents major damage by keeping the car at like 2k rpm limit

im not familar with auto trans... so i have no idea what the problem is... but it definetly is something in the trans... perhaps this is the time to swap over to manual


----------



## koolrider101 (Dec 3, 2011)

IT'S NOT GREAT PROBLEM I THINK YOU CAN WASH YOUR ALL MACHINE PARTS . AFTER DOING THAT YOU CAN GET GOOD SOLUTION.


----------

